# AudioStreaming - Flash als Relaisstation ?



## Klatschi (19. Oktober 2004)

Habe mich jetzt lange Zeit durchs Forum geschlagen und auch ne Menge Threads zum Thema Streaming gefunden --- leider nichts passendes.

Kurz und knapp:

Habe einen Shoutcast- und ne Icecaststream, welchen ich wegen der begrenzten Bandbreite (128kb upload), gern mehr als nur 3-4 Leuten in Radioqualität zur Verfügung stellen möchte.
Möchte keinen Streamingserver oder ähnliches anmieten.

Mich interessiert jetzt, ob ich diese Art Streams im Flash (oder was auch immer - CGI  - JS ) *LIVE* wiedergeben kann. sprich...der Provider  als Relaisstation, ohne es zu wissen (blöd gesagt   )

Nix mit Stream preloading und so ne Sachen, sondern einfach nur richtiger *LIVESTREAM*.
Will einfach das es mehr als 10 Zuhörer sein können, ohne das 80% von denen nix mehr hören oder Pufferzeiten von 5 Minuten entstehen.

Gibts da nen Trick ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (20. Oktober 2004)

Hmm stell ich mir schwierig vor.
Selbst WENN  es möglich waere z.B. ein Flashscript auf z.B. Port 8000 horchen zu lassen und das DIng auf irgendeine Art udn Weise so einenen "Dienst" anbieten könnte,  wirst du spätestens an einer Firewall beim Provider scheitern. Die werden wohil kaum irgendwelche Ports offen haben. Also abgesehen von denen die bewusst genutzt werden (FTp HTTP SSH usw usw)

Mla daovn abgesehen glaub ich nicht, dass sowas mit z.B. FLash realisierbar ist.

Gruß
Frank


----------

